# Planning my career/life to move to Dubai, or other UAE area.



## ellegrows (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi. 

I'm a 25 y/o Muslim woman living in the U.S. I'm Uk-born but I don't think I have my citizenship there anymore, so for all intents and purposes I'm a U.S. citizen. I have about 3 yrs of marketing/advertising/PR experience. 

I've been on a few of the job hunting sites looking around, but reading through the forum it seems that starting out your career there could be pretty difficult. 

My plan is to be ready and able to move to the UAE in about 4-5 yrs-- that way I could save up enough money to live off of, or at least travel to in order to find a job. At that time I think I'd have enough experience, my husband will have graduated college w/ a degree in Economics and we could probably find a 1 br place in Dubai (or.. somewhere) to rent if I could find the right job. 

Does it seem plausible? I have a few questions. It seems like finding a job through a recruitment website/head-hunters in really difficult. I have heard of Dubai Media City but can't really find tangible information on it other than through other websites. What is the business park like? Is finding a job really that hard? 

Would it make more sense to live in Abu Dhabi or somewhere else? 

My other thought was, why not just go get my cosmetology/esthetician license (go to school for it) and move to the UAE to provide spa treatments in hospitality or the like. I feel like that could be a good option as well, since I currently work in the beauty/spa industry and love it. Just need my licensing/college to learn a bit more. Is there a market out there for this kind of position? I can't find any information on this. Does it pay well? (to contrast, in the U.S. I am making about $1200/mo. As long as I can pay my rent, eat, and have health insurance and access to the internet, I'd be good.) I'm assuming cost of living will also include transportation costs (like metro?) as well as costs to DEWA (what is that normally per month?) 

My other thought also is to just look for a university in the UAE to get my masters at. Does anyone know any universities in Dubai or Abu Dhabi? 

Any and all info is appreciated. jAk.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

How did you "lose" your UK citizenship? Did you become an American Citizen, if so-THEN you are American- it's the only way to become an American, and you never lose your UK citizenship unless you carry a passport from another country. 

I would suggest you find a company here in the US that also does business in the UAE. Then perhaps, after you have gained experience, you keep your eye open with the company has overseas jobs- then you apply. The company will most likely offer you a package that includes the move. 
That's how we are doing it. 

I am originally from the UK, and am now an American Citizen.


----------



## ellegrows (Feb 4, 2012)

Mitchellsmom said:


> How did you "lose" your UK citizenship? Did you become an American Citizen, if so-THEN you are American- it's the only way to become an American, and you never lose your UK citizenship unless you carry a passport from another country.
> 
> I would suggest you find a company here in the US that also does business in the UAE. Then perhaps, after you have gained experience, you keep your eye open with the company has overseas jobs- then you apply. The company will most likely offer you a package that includes the move.
> That's how we are doing it.
> ...


I "lost" it because my dad is American and my mom has a permanent resident visa for the U.S.... I know there are rules that if the child leaves the country for more than 10 years then citizenship is lost. At least I read this a few years ago. I do have a US passport but I had a UK passport probably when I was a child that just never got renewed. 

Thank you for the advice, I will have to look into some companies that do business here and in Dubai.


----------



## Mitchellsmom (Feb 3, 2012)

ellegrows said:


> I "lost" it because my dad is American and my mom has a permanent resident visa for the U.S.... I know there are rules that if the child leaves the country for more than 10 years then citizenship is lost. At least I read this a few years ago. I do have a US passport but I had a UK passport probably when I was a child that just never got renewed.
> 
> Thank you for the advice, I will have to look into some companies that do business here and in Dubai.


America one of the ONLY countries where you cannot get citizen ship passed through your parents- YOU MUST BE BORN THERE, or take out citizen ship. You NEVER lose your birth right if you are born in UK. You cannot hold two passports. My mom was permentant resident in USA, My dad is American, and I was born in England- lived in US for over 40 years. You need to look into this. I was born on an AMERICAN AIR FORCE BASE...and could only become US Citizen by being " NATURALIZED. "...but can still live in UK if I choose (as I did when I was in my 20's)


----------



## ellegrows (Feb 4, 2012)

Mitchellsmom said:


> America one of the ONLY countries where you cannot get citizen ship passed through your parents- YOU MUST BE BORN THERE, or take out citizen ship. You NEVER lose your birth right if you are born in UK. You cannot hold two passports. My mom was permentant resident in USA, My dad is American, and I was born in England- lived in US for over 40 years. You need to look into this. I was born on an AMERICAN AIR FORCE BASE...and could only become US Citizen by being " NATURALIZED. "...but can still live in UK if I choose (as I did when I was in my 20's)


Interesting. I was born on an Army base in the UK as well, so I think that is considered American land. I will have to call my parents and figure out what is up with that. So if I never lose my birthright, is holding dual citizenship between the UK/US even possible? I'll do some research.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Come visit the uae. The low paying jobs that one finds in the usa is overall done by asians who are willing to accept a salary that is much lower then you would be able to live a decent life on. That said, there is a desire and need for western cosmetologists from just taking a gander on the forum. You may very well be able to find a job doing that, but from listening to others, even western stylists are working long hours (like ten hours a day, five OR SIX days a week). You can not work without a visa but you can set up in the free zones your own business to get your own visa but unsure how mobile hair stylists work exactly but that might be an option. 

University in the UAE is expensive. I would suggest get your bachelors there. I would strongly suggest that you go sign up for college today. Not tomm. Local community college sign up for summer classes should be happening now. Get a grant and go to school. If anything, it will get you on a path of being self sufficient, and not just depending on your husbands degree to make it once here. 

Has your husband researched what type of job he is going to get with an economics degree and how that will translate into usable degree for the uae? I would suggest that your husband change focus into a degree that is going to be better sought after in the uae as well. A generic economics usa degree isnt going to be so beneficial in the uae. Just my .02 though. 

Not sure why the focus on the passport, but you have a western passport. Regardless if uk or usa, is a golden egg. It will make your life easier having it.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Mitchellsmom said:


> America one of the ONLY countries where you cannot get citizen ship passed through your parents- YOU MUST BE BORN THERE, or take out citizen ship. You NEVER lose your birth right if you are born in UK. You cannot hold two passports. My mom was permentant resident in USA, My dad is American, and I was born in England- lived in US for over 40 years. You need to look into this. I was born on an AMERICAN AIR FORCE BASE...and could only become US Citizen by being " NATURALIZED. "...but can still live in UK if I choose (as I did when I was in my 20's)


Not sure what happened to you, but I am an American with a daughter born to a Thai mother in Bangkok. All I did was take her to the embassy with the birth certificate, hold her up to a window and say she was mine. I got a Consular Report of Birth Abroad and a US passport for her. I never bothered with the Thai citizenship, she could of held both until 15, then she would of had to decide on one.


----------

